# showing my betta colloction!



## Weasel F. (Oct 31, 2006)

Frist off like the site, secound I have no clue how many pistures I can upload to one post so this my have to be in a couple two or three post. So I'll start with the HMPKs { Halfmoon plakats } Now when most people thank of betta splender or fighting fish they thank of the vail tail {VT} the plakat is the ture fighter. This fish is bred for nothing more then breding and fighten in it;s home land. I have a few friends that still fight them to this day in there country. don't worrie it's leagel in fighting houses or bet houses. They bred these guys from a long line of fighters. These frist two or just that FIGHTERS.
black lace Plakat

















blue pastal plakat

















green/copper plakat
















ok on to the next post, I have no clue as to how many pictures can be in one post so. I'll do 6 to a post. LOL


----------



## Weasel F. (Oct 31, 2006)

stage two, LOL the HM and OHM { Half moon, over halfmoon } These guys are some of the most beautiful in the splender line. IMO I have had alot of them but none holds a candle to my pretty boy "Aquablue" . I got toeather with a couple of LFS here in town and this summer we put togeather a little betta show. Where the people voted on there faverite. This is a smalll town and I thank there was only 2 bettas in his class but he took all the ribbons and best in show and peoples chose. So he clened house. LOL out of 38 bettas that where entered in this contest { I mean it was just to get betta people a place to show them off. nothing put on by the IBC are anything like that. just a friendly get togeather to show people the other side of the betta.} But still it was gret to take top dog with one of my babys.
here he is in all his splender 
OHM { over halfmoon } "Aquablue"

















HM red dragoon male { got him with fin damage cheap } meet "Bigred "

















HM plakat black malaon spaded tail " Midnight "

















found this guy hiding in the bck of a new betta order at pet smart.
super dalta " Phil"


----------



## Weasel F. (Oct 31, 2006)

Stage three hope ya'll arn't tried of seeing my colloction casue we are just getting started. LOL
red dragon plakat " Bad Ass "









this guy got beat up pretty bad by a female in a breding atemp " wussie "
HMMG { Half moon mustard gas }








another green/copper plakat









This one looked like it has some of all the tail types in him " Halfbred "
CTDTHM { crown tail,double tail halfmoon mix}








Ok i thnk that's all of the exotics now for some of the ones i've bred. Mostly VT 
meet one of the gaints " Big Boy Blue or BB as we call him"








Vail show { Showoff }


----------



## Weasel F. (Oct 31, 2006)

Ok now all of my line, I was learning how to bred bettas and I started where anyone wanting to bred them should start. With the VT { vail tail } easy begainner breder. learn from them then go to the more costly and harder line. I found out that all but a couple of things i learned from breding VTs was useless with the plakat and HM lines. LOL But was a great way to get to know the splender breding habits.
odd and end pictures of the rest of the betta family I have.
Shroter finned fleash show " Pinky"








"Blood"

















Ok now don't try this at home. LOL these two guys "Yes guys!" have been living in the same 2.5g tank togeather from brith. there 1yr old now and they are twins. yes twins i have no clue if it's real twins or if bettas can even produse twins. but these two guys are just alike right down to the rays in there tails now. markings,rays,fin colors, body markings, ever inche of these guys is the very same. I've got a couple of differnt shots but none where there in the same picture. wish I did tho.
Meet the twins { twinke I and twinke II}








1 yr old dwarf pr








ok when most say masked betta this is a marked betta








Ok that's all I have time for now, still hve a few to go but hey i'll end it with hope ya'll enjoyed looking at my betta splender colloction as much as I do.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Beautiful bettas


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

That's quite a collection you have there Weasel. Lovely fish.


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow! Awesome fish! :blink:
Your aquablue HM is especially lovely :thumbsup:


----------



## new2fish (Mar 8, 2007)

*Absolutely beautifull betta's*

Weasel F. Your betta's are stunning! I'm especially fond of Aquablue, Blood, and the one in the pic below Blood. I'm new to the world of fish and I'm a betta lover. I've always found them to be amazing fish. Just the other day a good friend of mine purchased a betta for me. He got sick and died on me in about 24 hrs. I feel terrible! I don't have any idea what the problem with my tank was but obviously something went very wrong. He caught a fungus. I'm on day two of a three day treatment for the tank. I want to get another crowntail, but I'm afraid to. I really don't want to kill anymore of these beautifull animals. I'd love the oportunity to pick your brain about what happened to my betta and what I can do to insure that my next one is and stays healthy.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

wow you sure are quite the betta lover, looks like your tanks range from 10 gallons to 1 gallons, all have lovely bettas in them


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

wow what a beautiful collection of bettas! my favorite is aquablue and now im wondering where i can get a half moon betta? any suggestions or websites?


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

Gorgeous fish!

If I knew how, on this forum, I'd post a pic of my CT...not as nice as your boys...but pretty nice for a Petsmart fish...

...and you know what? I'm rather impressed with my females...they're plain compared to the males...but compared to all tropical fish? They're actually very pretty...


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

those really are beautiful fish! such a shame that, as you say, fighting them for bets etc is still legal in some countries though


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Very tidy Weasel. 8)


----------



## Weasel F. (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry all been a whie. Thanks for all the nice remarks. I have added 40 new to the colloction scents the last visit. I have alittle over 900 fry of HMPKs {halfmoon plakats} and CTs { crown tails. I have 12 for sell now that are pretty close to show stock. feel free to ask anything I don't mind answering any question. I have been breding bettas for 5 yrs. now.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

how do you keep them all? i mean it certainly doesnt look like theyre kept in little tubs form the pictures (which is really good to see) but with the numbers you mentioned i would imagine that there is more tank than space in your house.

theyre really beautiful. its true that most poeple (well, most that i know anyway) automatically think of the veil tail but the others are just as beautiful, if not more so


----------



## Weasel F. (Oct 31, 2006)

All my bettas are kept in 5.5 to 125g tanks. All the frys are kept in 10g til 4weeeks old then mocved into 29g tanks. til ruffly 12weeks. From there they all go to a 55g growout tank til 4m old then they are tanked and pictures taken for selling reasons. If i find one of the fry to be showing show finage. I then jar it and grow it out on it's on. This helps the m to grow faster and allows me to keep track of there markings and allows me to learn more on the coloring and geno of how there color came bout.
In other words, if the male PK {plakat} was black lace and female blue pastal. what % of the fry came out what color. I try to learn something from each frys geno and keep my show line and even sale line in top shape.


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

I just looked at all your pics again! Truly lovely! I'd love to see a pic of your 'fish room'...


----------



## Weasel F. (Oct 31, 2006)

I'll dig a few out and show it off. LOL It's not like I don't like to show it off. 










It's a lot differnt then this now. By about 20tanks. I'm hoping to add 5 250g tanks for faster grow out in the very near { Summer time } future.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

wow, i hope this will influence betta owners to keep bettas in tanks larger than 5 gallons, truly wondrous how well you keep your bettas, a 55 gallon grow out tank? Thats incredible. Great job


----------



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

IM LOVIN THE AQAU BLUE ONE IN THE FIRST POST!! SOO PRETTTY! and i like the red and white one in the...2nd post i think. nice bettas!!


----------



## Weasel F. (Oct 31, 2006)

thanks, this is 8yrs in the making. I've added like I said 20 more 20g tanks. Then i went in 1.5yrs ago and added self cleaning flow systems to the top and middle tanks. Then added drains in the floor to help the bottom roll of tanks drain into the floor with out every having to touch a single tank. Are at least that was the plan. I have 2 rolls on the north wal that still rechouir some help with a addtional pump for some reason.
the two 125g tanks have a drip system on them so the water is changed on it's owe with out every having to do anything. It rolls over 4 times a day. The sumps for the top and middle rolls of tanks go throw two rubber mded tubs {80g} there's 6 filter middums that the water goes throw before entering a holding sump of 35g, then pumped back nto the tanks. By means of a drip system. The waters filtered throw a layer of polie fill { used in pellow or blanket stuffing.} then it goes throw a layer of bio balls, then crushed caramices, another layer of polifill fiber laying on top a 6in thick sponges. then the fianl layer is another set of biobals and crushed ciramics. 
I have 3 yrs of expearamenting with differnt types of filtering matiral before i found this set-up. It works great. i havn't changed the filting set-up in 2yrs To me the water stays cleaner longer then every before. New water isn't addded to the top and middle tanks but every 3 to 4 moths.

 i have 9 differnt types or tail types of bettas and around 2000+ of them. I have started hatching Apistos and jagurs also. maybe a oscar or two. I'm also on a F2 fry of electric blue jack dempseys.


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

OMG!!! :shock: 

This is SERIOUS fish-keeping...

I am suitably awed!!!!


----------



## Steffiweff (Apr 22, 2007)

My kids absolutely love your betta collection, Weasel.

I think they'd love it if I followed suit. Suffice to say, that is not happening!

Aquablue is gorgeous. We are loving the gold one and the veil tail. Beautiful!


----------



## squiggles1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, incredible collection. I tried breeding 2 vt. Things seemed to go well, they, er, did it and the male kept the eggs in the nest. But they never hatched so maybe he was to old to fertilize them. I'm not sure his exact age but I read that they do their best breeding around 6 months old (correct me if i'm wrong) and i know he's older then that. i wish i could get a betta like yours but nowhere around here would ever have them. I'ld have to order one. People around here are just discovering crown tails. Right now I have a blue vt, red vt and a female. I love the half moons, they're sooo impressive.


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

I just purchased a plakat...he's pretty cute! I hadn't ever seen (or heard) of one before...took me a while to figure out exactly what he was...


----------

